# 9 days to go



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Not long left now till Kiera is due her puppies, She is getting bigger every day and the puppies are now very active moving around. 

She is happily popping in and out of her whelping box but still prefers to sleep beside me at night, getting up at 5am every morning to go out for a wee.

My mentor reckons though that we will see the arrival of the pups by the end of this week  Don't know what I would do without her she has been great and she is looking forward to her boy becoming a dad again.

I have always had an amazing bond with my girl anyway but I have found that as time is going on we have an even deeper connection on a whole new level if that makes sense.

Although we are obviously all excited that the puppies will be born soon we will be spending the coming days relaxing and conserving our energy . we shall see how that pans out


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

All the best when puppies are due ..xx

Dont for get the golden rule!.......Lots of pictures!!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Plenty of pictures that's a promise


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

cdcclub said:


> Plenty of pictures that's a promise


ooh thats good.....


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> ooh thats good.....


Due to the fact my dad is a semi pro photographer but alas they are away on holiday till Friday.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she has now spent almost the full day wandering about with her cuddly giraffe by her side bless her:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

some panting tonight and staring into space, doubt very much she is going into labour but will keep my eye on her anyways as there has been no other signs yet and I think it is too early for that. Will however text my mentor should I become worried. 

maybe it just the heat


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

I have cats but its always intereting how other pets get on through labour...so i will follow this thread...how is she now?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

still panting and pacing about, she has put all her cuddly toys into her whelping box and is popping in and out of it like a yo yo, will try and get her to settle down.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww bless her...so she might be getting ready then...must be horrible in this weather tho...think ul be having a sleepless night...


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she has had none of the other signs like a temperature drop, not really gone off her food, and no mucus discharge so not overly worried, don't wish to wake up anyone just yet if it is a false alarm.

but if she does go into labour tonight my mentor/birthing partner can be here in 10 minutes


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

least your mentor is at the end of the phone, so lots of support...might just be the heat...it is rather warm...i have a pregnant cat and she wont keep still...

still very exciting tho..bet you cant wait..i cant for tias babies..Im keeping 1 and calling it MJ...


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah it is very exciting, she does look like a wee barrel at the moment, I have put the fan back on see if that works. I am soo glad I went to bed at 9 at least I got some sleep.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw wow more puppies!! :001_wub:what breed is she??
how is she now?? poor thing the heat must be killing her!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she is fine so far, she has settled a little although still panting and laying by the front door

she is a border collie.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> she is fine so far, she has settled a little although still panting and laying by the front door
> 
> she is a border collie.


Aw i love border collies!! The pups will be gorg, cant wait to see them! You must be so excited!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

very excited and looking forward to their arrival, although i do hope they stay in there for a good few more days at least. I really think it is just the heat tbh but I shall be going no where, and myself and Kiera will have to sleep down stairs from now on.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw, ye it will be good for her and the pups if they stay in for a few more days!! She can rest then and get ready for the pups. Does she wake much at night ? I know with pregnant woman they wake alot at night sapposedly the body is getting ready to be woke up when the baby comes, well so my sister told me. So id say its pretty much the same. ?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

She has been waking up early morning around about 5am but usually just quick pee then back to bed.

i do have a lot of sympathy for her when the pups are moving, when I was pregnant with my second son he never stopped moving he would literallt turn from head up to head down on a regular basis i hardley slept at all for the final few months, should have been a warning of things to come as he is still the same now even though he is 8


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

how is the mum to be today?


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

How is Mum doing?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera is fine and laying on the sofa sleeping, was up till about half 5 this morning then got a couple of hours sleep and she got up the back of 7 bright as a button.

Think she likes the old drama, I am however going to start checking her temperature now twice a day as I have only been doing it for a base line figure, I doubt she will go soon tbh as she is only 57 days today and the pups are active and we have no other signs yet. Think she just wanted to give me a wake up call last night.

her temp is 38.1


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're on 60 days today but it sounds as if your's might be here before my lot. I 've just doen Freyja's temperature and her's is the same as Kiera's 38.1. I'll update Freyja's thread in a minute.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I doubt that will be the case,I am banking on your girl going first

Kiera isn't allowed to go until my sister comes back home on Friday night


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

just noticed that her back teats are now heavy with milk


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

my poor girl looking unhappy in her whelping box


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

took her temperature now down to 37.8


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Madam's is still the same its not dropped at all:cursing:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kieras is up and down at the moment her lowest was on Saturday when she was down at 37.5, I have been taking her temp once a day for a week now her highest is the 38.1

but if she does get below the 37.5 we can ring the alarm bells.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww shes lovely...she will be a proud mummy soonish....


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera is happily sleeping in front of the fan


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Same with Freyja she's only moved if I've gone out of the room as she's following me everywere.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Same with Freyja she's only moved if I've gone out of the room as she's following me everywere.


Kiera has decided to stop following me but she is carrying about her cuddly giraffe every where she goes.  which to be honest is not far, she is going to the garden and back for the essentials then quick drink.

still resting in front of the fan.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Bless my youngest son and his take on life, our whelping box he calls it the puppies Welcome box which I just love.

but now he has been sitting beside Kiera and is giving me a running commentary of how Kiera is licking her nibbles and came out with the fact that is why she is not eating as she is feeding the puppies milk. 

I could just squeeze him :001_wub:

ohh to live on his planet at times


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

6pm temperature is 37.5 steadily going down


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ours is down a bit too


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

We are back to the whelping box with heavy panting and she keeps giving me funny looks. Think we have anther sleepless night ahead of us not due her temp taken till 10pm


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

anything else happening?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news on Kiera ? 

Nothings happening her with Freyja although she was restless last night and did a lot of digging.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

How is Kiera doing? 
I feel sorry for her, I hate being pregnant in this heat!!! My poor cat is ready to explode and she hates it as well


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Im waiting to find out how she is too....yeh it is horrible being pregnant in this heat...I have 2 pregnant cats here but they are coping quite well...at the moment anyway..:001_tt2:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

nothing is happening, and we managed to sleep right through the night

she has woke up bright as a button this morning and we managed to get 9 hours sleep which I think is a world record compared to the last few days of virtually no sleep at all.

I wonder whether its the fact I fell asleep beside her in her whelping box :blushing:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

It is just too hot today, letting Kiera sleep on a damp towel.

got two fans on all windows n door open and it still hot, bring back the cold and the rain please


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless her it can't be much fun for her in this weather. I have just given mine a cold shower, they didnt seem to appreciate it though lol


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

a cold shower sounds fab about to get one myself.

Puppies are not moving as much but think it is more down to lack of space.

think my skin is melting in this heat


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Well no significant drops in temperature today and no nesting behaviour so doubt anything will happen any time soon but in this kind of heat I don't blame her


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

She decided to get me up early this morning now she is fast asleep and I am wide awake:001_tt2:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

That sounds about right lol, mine do that all the time. Hope its a bit cooler for her today


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Just so pleased it cooler today, she seems alot happier, she is constantly licking her lady bits and her teats at the moment.

Quick question, her bits are alot bigger can this happen days before?

could the pressure cause her to leak urine?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Aghh never mind got hold of my mentor, she is due to visit today anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I was just about to answer LOL but you say you have spoke to you mentor so you will now Know lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like you will be first no change at all here.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I was just about to answer LOL but you say you have spoke to you mentor so you will now Know lol


thanks devildogz, you could have answered anyway seen as I added it up on the forum so others could have learnt from it.

She said that her bits can swell in preparation, the leaky bladder is due to the pressure on her bladder, doesn't mean 100% that she is in first stages of labour but then again some dogs don't nest or leak milk beforehand so it still is possible but with Kiera refusing to get her temperature done (I won't force her as it would stress her) that its a wait and see game.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

took her temp and its 37.8 so nothing to write home about.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our temperature is a little lower than yours but Freyja has no swelling yet. She has now decided she needs to sit on my knee all the time.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Our temperature is a little lower than yours but Freyja has no swelling yet. She has now decided she needs to sit on my knee all the time.


I am yet to really be convinced of labour her temp is the exact same today as it was at 6pm last night.her teats are big but not leaking. the pups although not as active as they were before still move about in short bursts.

And to cap it all I am feeling weepy today with my own blooming hormones and lack of sleep.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera's plug is coming out now


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

ohh sounds promising then, get yourself some strong coffee and a nice bar of chocolate, hope you are feeling better (hormones) are a pain!! but the excitement of puppies coming will help i am sure


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

we may see pups this weekend, my mentor did hazard a guess on today, I no doubt will only be convinced when I see her pushing lol 

very exciting but I am still reserving my judgement


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

temperature is now 37.7


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yours will definitley be here first we have nothing at themoment she's just sleeping


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

you never know she may just surprise you


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok, now im getting excited!!...:001_tt2:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera is sleeping so I am taking a chance at having a nap too, catch up later


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

yea do....I think you may have a busy night ahead lol (wish I did) good luck


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok, catch up in abit then...you get some sleep...might have a busy night...


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

woke up at the right time as its temperature time and we have 37.2 lowest ever yet


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> woke up at the right time as its temperature time and we have 37.2 lowest ever yet


oooooo pups soon-ish then!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

has anyones girl went down that low but not gone into whelp yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

The temp should trop to its 36 when there about to go into welp! Its very normal for them to be in the 37!! But thats not to say that this isnt the drop! keep a close eye on her!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

May i ask a question. HOw do you take the temp? (Is it rectal)
I am not going to attempt it due to lack of knowledge and experience 

Sorry for being so 'clueless'
Thanks


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> May i ask a question. HOw do you take the temp? (Is it rectal)
> I am not going to attempt it due to lack of knowledge and experience
> 
> Sorry for being so 'clueless'
> Thanks


rectal with a digital thermometer and a little lube


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> The temp should trop to its 36 when there about to go into welp! Its very normal for them to be in the 37!! But thats not to say that this isnt the drop! keep a close eye on her!!


thanks  I have set up the whelping box properly now just to be on stand by and everything is on hand should she go anytime soon. Her lowest temperature recently before the hot weather kicked in was 37.5 so only .3 of a difference but it is still very hot n humid today. Due another at 10pm so won't worry about it till then.

she has gone into her box now though and is just staring at me poor baby


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> thanks  I have set up the whelping box properly now just to be on stand by and everything is on hand should she go anytime soon. Her lowest temperature recently before the hot weather kicked in was 37.5 so only .3 of a difference but it is still very hot n humid today. Due another at 10pm so won't worry about it till then.
> 
> she has gone into her box now though and is just staring at me poor baby


oh bless her...it is so hot for them...when is she due? might have asked that before lol...


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

mypets said:


> oh bless her...it is so hot for them...when is she due? might have asked that before lol...


From the first tie it is Tuesday, but they tried for a good few days before hand. 
so going by the tie day 59


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> From the first tie it is Tuesday, but they tried for a good few days before hand.
> so going by the tie day 59


oh right, so anywhen really, she lost her mucus plug today?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Freyja is trying to keep up with Kiera. Her temperature has dropped but we've not lost the plug and she's not swollen at all.

I still think you're going to have pups before us though


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

I think so tooooooo


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

It is so hard to tell with her re the mucus plug as she is so quick to clean. It was only by chance that I saw the mucus coming out it was a semi thick white fluid. Please tell me I am right and its not just her normal fluid discharge :blushing:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Think it was her mucus plug, im no expert on dogs pregnancies, but in cats that happens to, as is like how you described it..


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Its terrible I am doubting my eyes and the facts, It is due to the fact that when I was pregnant I had so many false starts ut:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she has been asleep in her box all night, next temp due at 10 ish but will wait till she wakes up, I very much doubt we will see any action tonight


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

ok temp back up to 37.7


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL they're copying each other Freyja's has gone the same


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera won't sleep


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

nope even though she kept me up half the night, will go take her temperature and see, she has been constantly licking her bits though but nothing unusual.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

37.8 this morning


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

woohoo our pedipaws arrived for trimming Kiera's nails, maybe the vibrations will start labour lol just noticed you need c batteries will test it later


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

come on, one of you lovely doggies start 1st, then hopefully the other one will follow..:001_tt2:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I am tempting fate by going out shopping leaving husband to keep an eye on her, I have been couped up in this house far too long with only kids and pregnant dog for company as everyone else was on holiday. 

A quick mornings shopping should clear my head of worry. Plus off to buy the boys a trampoline since they are not getting a holiday this summer. But shh its a secret


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Back from shopping and hubby is now out cutting the grass he never touches my garden  must be after somthing or is desperate to put the trampoline up

Kieras temperature is now up at 38.1 and she has had a shot of the pedi paws only going to do one set of nails a day though don't want to annoy her too much. 

roll on when we get back out on proper walks as she has never needed her nails trimmed.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

trampoline is now built and we have 2 very happy boys and one jealous dog  she is desperate to get in there with them poor baby. Luckily she can't get in or she would be popping the puppies out every jump lol

At least I can get some housework done whilst they are all entertained


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

come on pupssssssssss....


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

think my thermometer is broke lol had a 36.9 

her 4pm was at 37.7 thats the biggest jump she has done so far.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

OOOOHHHH Could be soon!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Wooooooo I think you are going to be first


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

kayz said:


> OOOOHHHH Could be soon!!!


could be a double birth to keep you all up on a Saturday night think that is very considerate of Kiera and frejya


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Wooooooo I think you are going to be first


lol Frejyas fault she had a 37.1 Kiera is competitive


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Told you the little madams have mobiles and are texting each other when we're not looking.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Should have been last night!! My 6 month old son got me up at 2am and I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oooooooooo come on girlies,


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Told you the little madams have mobiles and are texting each other when we're not looking.




I think your right, they wanna share it


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kieras temperature has gone back up to 37.6


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not going to do Freyja's then becasue I bet hers has gone up too


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

This girl is driving me to distractionut:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How's it going cdcclub ???
Hope thing's are moving along nicely x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> How's it going cdcclub ???
> Hope thing's are moving along nicely x


do contractions feel like pulses ?

do the dogs move with these contractions?
pups are moving all over the shop at the moment and Kiera is closing her eyes n breathing deeply.

if so yeah must be labourut:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Contractions are really hard to describe, but cause pain obviously
which might make keira move around a bit & kick out her back legs!
Wishing you luck


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Contractions are really hard to describe, but cause pain obviously
> which might make keira move around a bit & kick out her back legs!
> Wishing you luck


she has been kicking out her back legs or going onto her back and stretching out. Can't get hold of my mentor  will anyone be about tonight?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cdcclub said:


> she has been kicking out her back legs or going onto her back and stretching out. Can't get hold of my mentor  will anyone be about tonight?


Will be about until quite late, please don't worry x x x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

me too for support hun


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks girls xx

should be fine got on the knowledge ingrained in my brain, but so wanted Alexis on hand at the end of the phone, no doubt she has put her phone down and can't hear it ringing


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

ok going to have to go keep a good eye on Kiera, she is glued to my backside, won't stay in her box without me

if things get further will update when I can

ttfn 

p.s. got hold of mentor


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

could be a long night lol...but it will be a good reason tho..


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cdcclub said:


> ok going to have to go keep a good eye on Kiera, she is glued to my backside, won't stay in her box without me
> 
> if things get further will update when I can
> 
> ...


Aww keeping everything crossed for you both 

Glad you got hold of your mentor, I can rest now lol x x x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Aww keeping everything crossed for you both
> 
> Glad you got hold of your mentor, I can rest now lol x x x


thanks crazy


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

morning.. How are things going?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Ant news of Kiera?

We are still waiting.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

been up all night, she has been panting and restless. She has been crying on and off since 6am but no signs of her being ready to push yet, My mentor says just keep checking puppies heart rate every two hours and she will pop up later if things have not progressed. 

fingers crossed she will have them today without the aid of the vet.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

thinking of you, hope all goes well,


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed for happy healthy pups soon xxx


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she was out and did a poo and is back in her box , going to stop watching her for a bit, a watched kettle never boils we are in the same room though


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Was it a normal poo? (not a question I would normally ask. )


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Was it a normal poo? (not a question I would normally ask. )


not normal no was really soft but not too watery, I guess it was just the meat she ate last night as thats all she has had really over the past few days.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

some right heavy panting whining and a little shivering. but still no pushing, no sleeping but she did drink some milk.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

bless her. (If you push them out then all this will be over!!) he he


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think yours are going to arrive first .


Freyja is showing no signs at all I think she is going to go at least another day


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> bless her. (If you push them out then all this will be over!!) he he


ohh please I need sleep


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck sounds like shes moving along nicely now


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I think your wait is almost over


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I think your wait is almost over


lets hope so, she must be shattered poor girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds promising best of luck hope all goes well with the welp and that you have a healthy bunch of pups and mum of course!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aw bless her, this weather dont help do it. Hopefully she may be in labour, as my chihuahua started to pant and her eyes looked huge she kept watching me all the time, and would go into her box all the time only coming out now and again for a small drink. She had her first pup after 6 half hours. Then 5 hours rest and again in labour with the next pup arriving after another 5 hours. She did so well on her first whelping and that was two weeks ago. Good luck and hope all goes well, take lots of pic as it would be lovely to see them. xxx


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ooo lets hope then..


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

ok that's now almost 12 hours since she started panting, when she is outside for a wonder she has begun trying to dig a hole the madam, I think she is holding out till tonight when it is dark. two of us did have a 30 minute nap though so not all bad


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

just caught up on this and was expecting to read that she had got puppies by the time i got to the end ,
anything more happening yet, x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> ok that's now almost 12 hours since she started panting, when she is outside for a wonder she has begun trying to dig a hole the madam, I think she is holding out till tonight when it is dark. two of us did have a 30 minute nap though so not all bad


haha we seem to have posted at the same time and you answered my question before you read it , x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

We have had everything apart from going into second stage labour, lol book of the bitch says collies are easy whelpers too


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

so shes def started then? even tho it may take a while lol...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cdcclub said:


> We have had everything apart from going into second stage labour, lol book of the bitch says collies are easy whelpers too


my girl was so hopefully yours will be to, mine showed no signs at all before having them she way laying on the sofa and started to push I only just got her in the whelping box before she had the first one   lol


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Ooo goody, more pups on the way!  Hope all goes well with the whelp - will be checking back later


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Ooo goody, more pups on the way!  Hope all goes well with the whelp - will be checking back later


I am beginning to think its pies not puppies ut:

I am slowly going loopy


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like it wont be long good luck


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Any more news on Kiera?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

still the same, spent the evening chatting to my neighbours and collecting water for people as our water is off


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> still the same, spent the evening chatting to my neighbours and collecting water for people as our water is off


oh no just what you dont need at the mo , x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

kira99 said:


> oh no just what you dont need at the mo , x


Went off this morning, supposed to be back on this evening but still nothing, neighbours here have really rallied though so been good, husband went up and collected a boot full of water for car less and housebound people. another neighbour has let people fill buckets of water from the paddling pool for their toilets

We will all end up stinking as no one can shower but we will all smell together


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> Went off this morning, supposed to be back on this evening but still nothing, neighbours here have really rallied though so been good, husband went up and collected a boot full of water for car less and housebound people. another neighbour has let people fill buckets of water from the paddling pool for their toilets
> 
> We will all end up stinking as no one can shower but we will all smell together


thats good at least no one will notice ,
whats your girl up to now, x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she is asleep in her box just now, just checked the puppies heart beats so all seems fine at the moment, when she is awake she is panting and having the occasional shiver.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> she is asleep in her box just now, just checked the puppies heart beats so all seems fine at the moment, when she is awake she is panting and having the occasional shiver.


sounds like she is trying to really put you through it, you need to get some sleep while you can , x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

about to switch off and go to sleep.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> about to switch off and go to sleep.


nite nite , will check here first thing in the morning, hope you sleep well cos it may be last night for a while , x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

didn't get a sleep Kiera decided to have her puppies after all 2 girls and a boy, think we are finished. No wonder I thought there were more the girls are big.

will get decent pictures later on


----------



## Shaza (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations
You had a busy nite after all!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Well done to you both. So pleased everything went ok


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yay finally..congratulations!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

well worth the many nights without sleep


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations

But only 3 I thought you would have a lot more than that.

I said your's would be her before mine


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well done!!! From what I can see they look beautiful. xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, they look lovely and mum is gorgeous she reminds me a bit of a pup my girl had in her litter, just stunning


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

boy was first at 4.20am he is mainly black an weighs 14oz

girl 1 which we nicknamed chunk as she looked so big compared to her brother was born at 4.45am and she is black n white with similar markings to her dad

and 2nd girl she is white with a black face but from what I can see she might actually be a merle white. born at 5.25am weighing 16oz 

thanks guys, Kiera is starting to settle into it now but keeps looking at me when they cry she was desperate for the loo but was out and in quick.

will try and get decent pictures once they all get settled in


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

hope your catching up on your sleep too


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> hope your catching up on your sleep too


got about 20 minutes need to wait for hubby to come home from work first. Poor sole didn't want to go in after doing his midwife


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

YAY!!!! PUPPIES! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulation, glad all went well look forward to pictures when you get chance


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

pic time


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww...just...awwwww :001_wub: They're so cute!

Love the little girl with the black face!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations, they look beautiful, well done it you all x x x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are soooo sweet.

That little white girl looks just like my oldest whippet Jasper he'scompletely white with a black head but he has a black spot on the top of his tail


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

soo soo proud of my girl 

thanks for being there folks your all top class


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww I missed it 
Congratulation's Kiera & cdcclub xxx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Awwwww


sweet


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

spooky was just thinking about the puppy toys I had bought a while back, I had bought three of each type. 

ohh an x file moment


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

aww brilliant news, huge congrats to you and mum! xxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

awww soo cute, well done


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

the stud owner/mentor is popping over to see her babies tomorrow, she is well chuffed took videos of the puppies on the mobile will get them uploaded at some point tonight.

They all have nicknames now.

The boy (mainly black) is called J.J short for Jackie Junior

The white and black girl is Chunky

The white girl is zorro due to her black mask

the good thing is the are easy to tell apart


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

here are two of videos from day 1 

zorro less than 24 hours old from magipups on Motionbox

Chunk 1 less than 24 hours old from magipups on Motionbox


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope they all had a good first night. The video are great they look so cute


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

They are gorgeous xx


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

They were fine over night, pupps are certainly doing well

weights today

J.J the mostly black boy is now 16oz so that's a 2oz gain
chunk the black and white girl is now 17oz so put on 1oz
zorro the white girl is now 21oz so put on 5oz 

I got sleep finally as my mum popped over to help out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

*WHAT I MISSSED IT  I HAVENT MISSED ONE WELP YET, I HAVE NOW  *

Glad all pups are well and doing good though
xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww Congratulations, The Pups Are Sooo Cute, What Chunkies They Are, I Bet You Are Glad That Is Over With And Now Can Catch Up On Your Sleep. X


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww Congratulations, The Pups Are Sooo Cute, What Chunkies They Are, I Bet You Are Glad That Is Over With And Now Can Catch Up On Your Sleep. X


LOL catch up on sleep, now is when you lose most, 
the first 2 weeks you wake at every little sound x x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> LOL catch up on sleep, now is when you lose most,
> the first 2 weeks you wake at every little sound x x


aghh so true but getting more rest without a pregnant dog attached to my hip


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cdcclub said:


> aghh so true but getting more rest without a pregnant dog attached to my hip


LOL yeah at least they're all in the one place x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> LOL yeah at least they're all in the one place x


in the past 5 days I have had a total of about 8 hours sleep, feeling the effect of it i can tell you.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cdcclub said:


> in the past 5 days I have had a total of about 8 hours sleep, feeling the effect of it i can tell you.


I know the feeling well...believe me!!!
Can only get better from now on x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw wow she had her pups! congrats!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

good nights rest pups all doing well


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kieras temperature has been 38.7 do you reckon that is on the high side?
she is booked in at the vets tomorrow to give her the once over anyway. more for my piece of mind really tonight.

She seems fine back up to almost full energy as she wanted to play with her toys whilst puppies were asleep. 

lol my paranoid mind set in no doubtut:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

2 videos of the pups feeding from this morning

DSCF2140.AVI from magipups on Motionbox

DSCF2141.AVI from magipups on Motionbox


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Day 3

selection of todays video's


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera got on well at the vets, as her temperature was a little on the high side vet decided to give her an antibiotic injection to err on the side of caution. Vet can't wait till the puppies are 8 weeks so she can meet them


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thats great to hear that mum and babies are doing well!! cant wait to see pics of them growing!! mum and pups look so content in the videos!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

puppies are little greedy monsters 

Weights now as of day 4 are

J.J the mostly black boy 25oz
chunk the black and white girl 32oz she has now doubled her birth weight 
Zorro the white girl 25oz

so thats J.J gained 11oz
chunk has gained 16oz
zorro has gained 9oz

they are filling out well


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

hubby is now on his holidays for two weeks 

I will now get shoved out the road in all matters as he reckons he is an expertut:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

God they have put weight on.


I know what you mean about you OH I have one here who knows everything about breeding and everything about showing. But you try getting him to have anything to do with the dogs you've got no chance unless Freyja does decide to show us her babies and then he'll be the expert.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

some pictures and a video on day 5 
the girls cuddling up.AVI from magipups on Motionbox


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

pups are now a week old


----------

